# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  Zona Oeste

## NunoMoura

Boas,

Pessoal alterei a minha residencia para perto da malveira e torres vedras.

Sabem indicar uma boa zona de colecta ou se há lagum pessoal que costuma ir ou juntar nesta zona?

Obrigado

Bom natal
Nuno Moura

----------


## Bruno Tome

Eu colecto água na praia Azul.

----------


## NunoMoura

Praia azul, já tinha pensado nisso, 20 m de minha casa.

Temos que combinar isso 

Abraço

Nuno Moura

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

Boas,

Eu sou da Lourinhã, apesar de estar prestes a mudar-me para Lisboa  :SbSourire21:

----------


## NunoMoura

Nao faças isso , eu fugi de lá  :SbSourire2:

----------


## joaoTomas

Tambem fugi de Lisboa e à coisa de 1 ano fui viver para Mafra, ja agora onde é a praia azul? eu vou todos os fins de semana buscar agua à praia da Empa, mas é a carrega-los desde la de baixo!!! é o meu treininho semanal  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Bruno Tome

A Praia Azul fica antes de chegar a Santa Cruz. Eu colecto a água por baixo do Hotel, durante a maré Vazia. Ainda no Domingo passado fui lá buscar uns 100 litros de agua.

----------

